# Lucas: "Greedo always shot first"



## Veho (Feb 12, 2012)

From his Hollywood Reporter interview:



> The controversy over who shot first, Greedo or Han Solo, in Episode IV, what I did was try to clean up the confusion, but obviously it upset people because they wanted Solo [who _seemed_ to be the one who shot first in the original] to be a cold-blooded killer, but he actually isn’t. It had been done in all close-ups and it was confusing about who did what to whom. I put a little wider shot in there that made it clear that Greedo is the one who shot first, but everyone wanted to think that Han shot first, because they wanted to think that he actually just gunned him down.




You may think that this scene shows Han shooting before the other guy manages pull the trigger, but that's because you're easily confused and also blood-thirsty criminals and want Han to be one too.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 12, 2012)

I would have more respect for a renegade Han who shoots first. 
He's not supposed to be a hero. Not at that point, anyway.

Does anyone really believe a "bounty hunter's" aim would be so shitty that he couldn't hit a guy four feet from him?


----------



## Valwin (Feb 12, 2012)

i like how han moves his neck XD


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm having a hard time finding in the source where the "...and you're just blood-thirsty idiots" quote came from...  Maybe someone could direct me to it?  Otherwise it just looks like the OP is making shit up and I really don't think George Lucas needs any help in seeming a douche.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 12, 2012)

If I were Han, why would I give a bounty hunter who has a gun pointed at me at blank range an opportunity to shoot first, and possibly *not* miss? It wasn't cold-blood. It was self defense since his life was at stake. The fact that Greedo was "looking forward" to killing him was enough reason for Han to shoot first. That is why I prefer the original. For Han not to shoot first makes Han appear slow to react.


----------



## Ergo (Feb 12, 2012)

Uh, are you serious? He was being *sarcastic*. *face palm*


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ergo said:


> Uh, are you serious? He was being *sarcastic*. *face palm*


Exactly.


Spoiler









If you haven't realized it yet, the scene is a direct reference to "The Good, The Bad and The Ugly"

[yt]VUslGSoEH8I[/yt]

Han OBVIOUSLY shot first in the original. Han is the stereotypical Cowboy - a symbol. He shoots first and asks questions later. The change was made later when the film turned out to be a hit to picture him more as a just hero rather then a typical bounty hunter. George just likes toying with the fans - he's a Troll born and raised and I'm sure he's drawing immense pleasure from the fact that people analyze this scene for no apparent reason.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 12, 2012)

They both shot in the same scene, that's all that matters to me!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2012)

frogboy said:


> They both shot in the same scene, that's all that matters to me!


In the original scene Greedo didn't get to shoot at all, actually.

[yt]YGpuM_VJDQ4[/yt]

Excuse the quality - 1977 footage.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 13, 2012)

Foxi4, your video doesn't seem to be showing up for me. If anyone else is having that trouble, here it is on Youtube.

As for George Lucas, I honestly don't know what to say anymore. The man does not care for the fans that once worshipped the ground he walked on, or the great films that he butchers with every additional revision. I honestly can't tell if he's just that out of touch or just that spiteful towards his fans.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is a better video that summarizes the controversy:

[yt]-qWoTWd_nRw[/yt]

I don't think there is any question Han shot first. If you read the subtitles, it was clearly Greedo's intent to kill Han there so Han was justified in shooting preemptively.

What does Lucas have to hide? I think he is just trying to piss Star Wars fans off so they unwittingly publicize his demakes in forum flame wars.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 13, 2012)

I always knew Greedo shot 1st thank you George Lucas


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 16, 2012)

veho posted it first.
Also, this is BS, Han clearly shot first!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well the Original had Han Shooting first so I'd rather go with that.


----------



## Veho (Feb 16, 2012)

No no no you guys, you've got it all wrong. If you watch the original scene closely, you'll see that Greedo spontaneously combusted, and then Han took the credit for it.


----------

